# Koopor mini with Griffin RTA?



## Chronix (15/2/16)

Hi All,

I'm looking to upgrade from my Taifun GT 2 to a geekVape griffin. The mod I have been using for the past 6 months has been a Koopor mini and really don't want to have to change it. I am worried that the koopor's 60watts won't be enough power for the griffins dual coil setup. Will I need to get a a new mod? If so which budget friendly mod do you know of?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## OreO (15/2/16)

Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Taifun GT 2 to a geekVape griffin. The mod I have been using for the past 6 months has been a Koopor mini and really don't want to have to change it. I am worried that the koopor's 60watts won't be enough power for the griffins dual coil setup. Will I need to get a a new mod? If so which budget friendly mod do you know of?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Hey man.

I dont have the griffin but i do have the crius and the aromamizer and on both of those i have never needed to vape on higher than 45W. That is with all digferent kind of builds in them.

So in my opinion i would say your mini will do just fine!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## moonunit (15/2/16)

Build dual 24g 3mm 8/9 wraps, fires perfectly 35-40watts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (15/2/16)

Agreed, 60w is more than enough.


----------



## Chronix (15/2/16)

Thanks for the advice guys went ahead and made my purchase from vapecartel.co.za . Does anyone know if their service is good? Made the mistake of buying before checking :/


----------



## stevie g (15/2/16)

They are very good.


----------



## OreO (15/2/16)

Vapecartel is awesome. Bought from them numerous times without a sihgle problem. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (15/2/16)

Glad to know, thanks! One more question would i be able to run a dual coil build say 0.5ohm at 30watts to save battery power?


----------



## OreO (16/2/16)

Yea i am running dual coil at .46 at 32W

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (16/2/16)

You should not have any issues, I ran most tanks on my mini without issues 
Just make sure you have extra batteries


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

Chronix said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Taifun GT 2 to a geekVape griffin. The mod I have been using for the past 6 months has been a Koopor mini and really don't want to have to change it. I am worried that the koopor's 60watts won't be enough power for the griffins dual coil setup. Will I need to get a a new mod? If so which budget friendly mod do you know of?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Hey buddy, as everyone has already stated that you will be more than fine with your current mod. I have an eVic mini 75W - I have never needed to nor have I ever wanted to fire it above 50W, I generally vape at 30-45W daily. I build 3mm ID dual claptons and they are generally 0.4Ohms combined in my Griffin. So really don't stress and you will not regret the Griffin, it is on helaofa tank.

When building coils, always always check the resistance and check for shorts before you install the atty on your mod. Never slip on this man, you can cause serious harm to yourself if something goes wrong. I'm paranoid like this though.


----------



## Chronix (16/2/16)

Thanks so much for the advice guys. I can't wait until it arrives now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

